# 2016 Black Bear CC Hits?



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

Anybody yet?


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Not yet!


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

10 points and still waiting.


----------



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

Good luck all!


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Still waiting but not expecting much, only 9 points to my name


----------



## Silentanddeadly (Aug 26, 2015)

I drew


----------



## Silentanddeadly (Aug 26, 2015)

Manti north 7 pts


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

My neighbor drew book cliffs spring


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I got my La Sal bear tag cc hit earlier today!!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Cpajeff what tag


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> Cpajeff what tag


It's the fall spot/stalk tag. I should also get the La Sal limited entry muzzleloader elk tag, so it should be a fun couple of weeks!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

My wife and I also drew the spot and stock tag for the la sal!!! I was down there last year on the late rifle tag. It's such an awesome place to hunt.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

10 points and nothing for me, yet................


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

10 points for me as well and still waiting............


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks like I drew the fall hunt on nine mile!


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Good luck on all the spot and stalk on the la sal. I thought about doing it sense I have the points, and a cabin on the mountain to stay in. Keep us updated on your hunt.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

How many points does it typically take? a few years ago i heard it was like 4 points but now that I am seeing 10 and 7 points listed here I am thinking I may be 10 or more years away from drawing a tag.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

kdog said:


> How many points does it typically take? a few years ago i heard it was like 4 points but now that I am seeing 10 and 7 points listed here I am thinking I may be 10 or more years away from drawing a tag.


It's like all other LE hunts. It varies by weapon, unit, etc. But many better units, with any weapon are 10 points or above for guaranteed draw.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

kdog said:


> How many points does it typically take? a few years ago i heard it was like 4 points but now that I am seeing 10 and 7 points listed here I am thinking I may be 10 or more years away from drawing a tag.


http://wildlife.utah.gov/bear/pdf/15_bonus_points.pdf


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

I drew the San Juan spot and stalk in 2014 with 5 points


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

The La Sal tag I put in for will take 12 points this year and probably 13 next year. I did the multiple season tag.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

E_mails out....."unsuccessful", 11points, LaSalle, multi season. Good luck to all.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I had about the same odds as a fart in the wind so I'm not surprised that I received an Unsuccessful email.


----------



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

*what the ?*

9 points and no tag, I cant believe it ! put in for fall cache !


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Got lucky and drew the any legal weapon fall tag for Currant Creek with only 6 points. Took 9 last year to draw. I can bait, spot and stock, or use dogs. 

I have never hunted bear before so this will be a learning experience.


----------



## Romulus (Mar 11, 2016)

I applied as a nonres and got books cliff roadless. Any good?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

stillhuntin said:


> E_mails out....."unsuccessful", 11points, LaSalle, multi season. Good luck to all.


Same here on the same hunt and same points.


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Nothing for me. I'll be helping on the bookcliffs roadless with a family member though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

No tag for me, 10 points for the Manti south, fall hunt


----------



## BUL_KRZY (Oct 17, 2008)

*What to think?*

Drew South Slope/Bonanza Diamond Mtn/Vernal multi-season! Truthfully, not sure I intended to as I've just been putting in for points the last few years, but better to be lucky than good! 6pts to draw. I have seen quite a few bears on the unit and increasingly so, but haven't ever thought about hunting them there! Guess I am thinking about it now 

Anyone have an intel/pointers/thoughts on this unit for bears? I know it well from hunting elk and fishing, but not sure where to start for bear! Not sure what kind of animals there are down by the White River/north of the Books, never spend much time down there.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I drew Wasatch West summer tag. Only had 5 points so wasn't expecting it.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

reb8600 said:


> Same here on the same hunt and same points.


Maybe next year. Be happy to share what I learn as we go. Not really familiar with the area but have some contacts. Will be out of Monticello in May  and will make some trips then.


----------



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

Lucked out and drew the LaSal Spring Any Weapon hunt with 7 points. Any info on this but would be greatly appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

